
Academic Article on the Philosophy of Time and the Film Arrival - kentpalmer
https://www.academia.edu/30971512/Signs_of_an_Arrival_of_a_Transformation_in_the_Philosophy_of_Time
======
kentpalmer
Title: "Signs of an Arrival of a Transformation in the Philosophy of Time"

